# Water Retention??



## Praetorian (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi all,

I've posted a couple of times and have a new query.

My diet consists of mainly low fat and low calorie foods with a couple of high fat and calorie thrown in to treat myself.

As I work in a warehouse lifting boxes all night (night shift worker here), I burn off what I eat during the night. Since I sleep most of the day, I have very little to eat during the day.

It's been quite a while since I began this type of diet now and I've still got a belly.

I'm 26 yrs old, and would like a midsection that falls straight down from my chest rather than having a bump there.

I believe I may be having water retention, and have been thinking of getting a abs toner from one of the shopping channels.

Before I do that, I want to try and get rid of it in a natural way.

Does anyone have any tips?

Thanks

Huw


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I find myself that the lower carb diets work for me. It will strip water off of you too.

Dandelion root is good for water retention but you will have to take more than what is recomended on the bottle.

Drinking more water will help with water retention too and even fat loss.

I use something called water factor and this is herbal. It works ok. There are alot of natural diuretic products on the market that you can buy.

But all in all diet is the only way of losing the spare tire. Usually, I find the waist line to go last and the face to go first.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

if your stomach sticks out further than your chest then water isnt your problem, fat is


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What if you have a really small chest?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Guys, if someone else does what that guy did PM me and I will take care of it pronto.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

I was just about to PM you, but then you went offline, so I thought there was no point.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

what happened??


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Someone posted some rather explicit gay photos!

As well as that squat / prolapsed bowel photo a couple of times.


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 1, 2004)

How come my post about water rentention ended up being about gay and prolapsed bowel pictures?



Praetorian


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Praetorian

Some guy posted some obscene pics on this thread and another thread that had to be deleted and the guy was banned sorry that your thread has gone away from its original point it happens occationaly.

To be honest I dont know that much about water rentention but Diet is an important key something to do with kidneys filtering out toxins and returning the water/salt back into your blood.

Caffine can help I think with water retention as it's a diuretic which means more blood goes through your kidneys which filter more of your toxins and makes you go to the toilet more often.

But the members here might be able to help you out more or do a search on google for water retention.

Sorry I cant help much I know caffine has a part to play as ive just been to the doctors last week and he told me to stop drinking caffine after 5pm as it keeps me up most of the night peeing.Caffine can also make you dehydratde.

Hope it helps....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Praetorian are your ankles swolen?


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 1, 2004)

Winger, my ankles are just fine thank you.

After reading everything on here, I think it may be just hard to shift FAT.

Hardrive, no worries, there will always be some weirdos on the net no matter how much checking you do.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

i find that my ankles are the last place for the water to go, even when i think ive lost the water i still get sock wounds at the end of the day!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yes, water not only increase3s, but it travels downwards through the day


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Praetorian said:


> Winger, my ankles are just fine thank you.


I wasn't being a weirdo. If you are retaining water it will show up in your ankles. If your ankles aren't swollen then you arent retaining water, hell or have adema for that mater.


----------

